

Interesting analysis on the commercial malware industry [PDF slides]  - hhm
http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/malware_biz.pdf

======
cellis
Thats amazing. Even as I read this, I cant help but mention

<http://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/187085.pdf>

for anyone looking for a read.

------
henning
_Internet._

Serious business.

The slide about not running if programmer/hax0r tools are found is
interesting: it's almost like you get a pass from this crap if you're a
computer smartypants.

------
rms
Thanks for this, I'm impressed by how thorough these slides are. I remain
fascinated by those operating outside of the conventional boundaries of
society.

